

Robert Noyce and His Congregation (1997) - skmurphy
http://www.forbes.com/asap/1997/0825/102.html

======
skmurphy
Tom Wolfe wrote “The Tinkering’s of Robert Noyce”
[http://web.stanford.edu/class/e140/e140a/content/noyce.html](http://web.stanford.edu/class/e140/e140a/content/noyce.html)
(discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133479)
) about the founding and early culture at Fairchild and Intel for Esquire in
December of 1983 and updated it for Forbes ASAP fourteen years later as
“Robert Noyce and his Congregation.” (Aug-25-1997) The updated version makes a
much stronger connection between the flat hierarchy of the Dissenting
Protestant churches and the egalitarian nature of many Silicon Valley
startups.

------
jonstewart
As a small-town Iowa protestant minister's son turned programmer... sheesh. It
all makes sense now.

I've always thought it funny how people like their perks and I've always been
deeply annoyed when direct reports asked for them. Those feelings go back to
church and small-town life, where you're taught, severely, never to ask for
any comfort.

------
lumpypua
Incredible article. My startup is growing and I'm not sure what direction to
take the culture in——Noyce provides some solid inspiration.

